

Ask HN: Why isn't SmallTalk more popular? - drumdance

I've never used SmallTalk, but I hear about it all the time as something approaching the perfect OO language. Why is it not more popular for actual production code?
======
bawllz
In my experience, I found it a very decent environment to work in. My qualms
were related to its less than common syntax. If you ask me, its the same
reason lisp dialects aren't more vastly used: they are very different than
imperative language syntax, and therefore take more effort to learn.

------
peterhunt
Because it exists in its own world. You don't get to use your normal editors
or command line tools to interact with it. I think that the ease of use
interacting with C libraries and the command line correlates well to
popularity and the popular Smalltalk implementations fail in this regard.

------
voxx
Why isn't X more popular?

WHY AREN'T YOU WRITING MORE CODE IN X???

If you like a language, use the language. I like Lua, so I code in Lua.

A friend of mine really likes Objective-C, and he writes in Obj-C at all
times.

Please write code, it really doesn't even matter what language, just write
code.

